

An intuitive way to format date and time - dahlia
http://golang.org/pkg/time/#Constants

======
BarkMore
The format is intuitive to read, but I always find myself going here
<http://golang.org/src/pkg/time/format.go#L50> when I am writing a format
string.

It's definitely an improvement over strftime because I need to lookup the
escape codes when reading or writing a format string.

